# How to remove mold from a small area on drywall?



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a small area in my guest bathroom that has grown black mold. It is at the bottom of the walls near the baseboard. Less than 3 ft across and about 4-6 inches high. I have no clue what I should do to remove this, I sprayed it down with bleach and am letting it soak but I don't know what else to do. I have read conflicting things online, some say remove the drywall, others say scrub it down with dish detergent then disenfect it with bleach.
I want to do everything I can to avoid removing the drywall, and it seems to be just on the surface. This bathroom is used rarely, so that is why I'm just noticing it now. It hasn't been there more than a few weeks though.
Can someone help me? I can't really afford to have someone come in and do it for me, so I am going to have to tackle this myself. I really need some tips to take care of this without ripping out my walls.
Has anyone ever done this before and can help me?


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi, I work with paints, plasters, surfaces often... maybe I can help a little.

My understanding is that you need to find out if the mold is IN the wall. You could wait a few weeks & see if the mold comes back after bleaching. If it comes back, then chip out a small section of your drywall carefully (wearing respiratory protection & gloves) so that you can look at its layers & check the back surface of it as well. If the mold is IN the wall or on the back surface, you may need to call someone who specializes in mold removal... if it is clear of mold except for the front surface, you can fill in the hole that you chipped out with a small piece of drywall, screentape it & spackle or plaster (they sell some premixed but I prefer mixing it myself from the powder) over it, then after it dries completely, paint it with KILZ (the one that says on the can that it prevents mold/mildew growth - use the water based one since its in a bathroom which is a humid area at times) and then topcoat with your wallpaint. All layers need to be fully dry before going to the next layer or it could cause other problems later.

Also, check out youtube videos searching "how to remove black mold from drywall" or similar words until you find videos to help you - there are also vids on how to repair holes in drywall. Black mold is a health hazard so if you need a pro, you need a pro, kwim? You need to find out why its there & if it comes back first. Some companies have free estimates... maybe have them come & ask them specific questions about what they'd do, then DIY the project if you don't have the money for them to do it for you. Its not cheating them, I do this alot for people... its part of my business, imo.

hth!

edit - be sure that it is indeed black mold & not just mildew. Big difference. Mildew could be due to warmer weather if you live in a climate where spring is coming. Mildew is easier to get rid of, bleach should do it & keep the area ventilated & cleaned even if you don't use the room often.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks so much! I'm pretty sure it's black mold, not mildew. It came from some houseguests that I had for about 3 months, I think the mold probably started a few weeks ago. I think the wall got wet from them getting out of the shower and just the humidity from being in Florida.
I'll clean it off first, and then wait and see. I think it shouldn't be that hard to replace the drywall if we just cut away the piece from the bottom, so we'll see what happens in week or so. I sprayed it down with bleach, actually soaked it in bleach, so I'll clean it off tomorrow after it has had a chance to sit, then see what happens from there.
Anymore tips?


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

We have a house that gets mold around the opening to the attic. All I have to do is spray with bleach/water and then immediately wipe. It comes right off. In my case it is due to the house being empty and not heated.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommysusie* 
Thanks so much! I'm pretty sure it's black mold, not mildew. It came from some houseguests that I had for about 3 months, I think the mold probably started a few weeks ago. I think the wall got wet from them getting out of the shower and just the humidity from being in Florida.
I'll clean it off first, and then wait and see. I think it shouldn't be that hard to replace the drywall if we just cut away the piece from the bottom, so we'll see what happens in week or so. I sprayed it down with bleach, actually soaked it in bleach, so I'll clean it off tomorrow after it has had a chance to sit, then see what happens from there.
Anymore tips?

There are all different kinds of mold, so it may not be black mold. A house we were looking at potentially buying had a mold problem in a room that had flooded from a water heater flood. The mold was black in color, but not black mold, kwim??

I would suggest having it tested honestly b/c if it truly IS black mold, you should have a pro handle it. Black mold is a health hazard and just b/c it doesn't come back on the wall surface, doesn't mean it's gone (I used to work for a home inspector who now does mold remediation).


----------



## I~love~pie (Dec 23, 2008)

There are all different kinds of mold, so it may not be black mold. A house we were looking at potentially buying had a mold problem in a room that had flooded from a water heater flood. The mold was black in color, but not black mold, kwim??

I would suggest having it tested honestly b/c if it truly IS black mold, you should have a pro handle it. Black mold is a health hazard and just b/c it doesn't come back on the wall surface, doesn't mean it's gone (I used to work for a home inspector who now does mold remediation). >>>>

I cant agree more. Our basement had some mold on the bottom of a wood paneling. It was black. I had it tested , and it came back with a bunch of weird sayings , then at the end it said it was common mold , It had a name , I remember looking it up to verify. I do get mold on my bathroom ceiling too, I wash it off with bleach. We get it b.c there is no fan in there , we have to open the window to let it vent ,.


----------

